
Ask HN: Father of the Computer – Charles Babbage or Alan Turing? - jharohit
My impression is that Charles Babbage is at best the father of the calculator. It was Alan Turing who deserves the full credit of the state of computing today.
======
jonny_storm
Pick up a copy of George Dyson's _Turing 's Cathedral_, and you may be left
wondering whether this notion even makes sense.

Before even Babbage, Leibniz was obsessed with developing a notation for a
universal language that could be used to program a mechanical structure using
marbles.

------
ankurdhama
Every giant stands on the shoulder of other giants. Basically, the idea of
"Father of so and so" doesn't make any sense.

------
gigatexal
Turing takes my vote.

------
Tomte
Zuse?

